# Netflix (Apple TV 2015) - Plantages successifs hier soir



## dani31 (6 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Ces derniers soirs je me suis passé sans problème des vidéos sur Netflix, films et séries.

Cependant hier soir j'ai eu des problèmes, en me passant deux épisodes j'ai eu très souvent des messages qui sont apparus (avec arrêt de la vidéo) avec indiqué qu'une erreur s'était produite, et qu'il fallait réessayer plus tard, j'ai remis donc plusieurs fois la lecture mais quelques minutes après de nouveau pareil.

Ça vous est aussi arrivé ?

Merci.


----------



## philboo (6 Novembre 2015)

Idem de mon coté. Je trouve la version native de Netflix très instable sur l'apple TV mais bon il s'agit de la première version et j'espère que des mises à jour vont arriver rapidement. En attendant je préfère privilégier la diffusion en airplay.


----------



## mnav (6 Novembre 2015)

Aucun pb super réactif. J'aime pas écran d'accueil


----------



## dani31 (18 Novembre 2015)

Je reviens vers vous car depuis quelques jours au bout de quelques minutes la vidéo s'arrête en mettant qu'une erreur s'est produite ! Si je relance la vidéo ça refait pareil quelques minutes après !

C'est pas possible que je sois seul !

Merci à vous.


----------



## Larme (18 Novembre 2015)

Hier soir, NetFlix (tout l'ensemble, pas uniquement lié à l'Apple TV) avait de gros soucis:



			
				@Netflix sur Twitter a dit:
			
		

> Hi all - we are aware of streaming and website issues and we are working quickly to solve them. We will update you when they are resolved.


Source



			
				@Netflix sur Twitter a dit:
			
		

> @Netflix:
> And we're back! The streaming and website issues we reported are now resolved.


Source


----------

